# Replacing the Small Dial with a Large Dial your Compound Rest



## HMF (Feb 1, 2011)

Are the small, stock dials are interchangable with the larger direct reading dials, or are they an integral unit with the screw on the SouthBend 9's and 10's?

Thanks.

Nelson


----------



## GK1918 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thats a good question. As far a threading, on my crosslide I use a radiator stainless clamp for a zero
mark now I can see that. On the compound I use that fine line masking tape marked with a fine ink,
I can see that. To bad somebody hasnt come up with some kind of precision vinal tape with nice
black and white numbers. Why in the world they made these so small? Maybe just for something to do
Maybe brass about 2.5" with big lines and numbers slide it on there with set screw black paint sand down,
no I now think alum. It would look better. Then while chucked I think Ill use a dial ind to index the thing,
and use an Ice pick that will have a little spring to it for sharp hash marks. Or I will experiment with
thick wall PVC.


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Replacing the Small Dial with a Large Dial your Compound Rest*

This for my Atlas, but I wanted larger dials as well. It is a major increase in size and spacing of the markings.


----------



## GK1918 (Feb 5, 2011)

there ya go  thats it


----------

